# Again! Baby Amano in freshwater



## vigilanterepoman (Mar 16, 2018)

camos1313 said:


> I had one big yellow shrimp pregnant of wich like 6-7 shrimps survived.
> I had 1 big pregnant amano but has I read, the baby wouldnt survive. The problem (or miracle!) is that last weak, i found a lot of littles shrimps grey color and the only pregnant one was an amano, wich is no more pregnant.



You don't have any strains of tiger or snowball shrimp in there do you? because short of that I don't know what else would look like the shrimp right there.


----------



## camos1313 (Jun 4, 2018)

Nope! Only yellow, red cherry and Amano!


----------



## vigilanterepoman (Mar 16, 2018)

camos1313 said:


> Nope! Only yellow, red cherry and Amano!


Is there any of your hardscape that would have provided a salt content or pocket to the aquarium? Otherwise you may have just inadvertently stumbled across a new strain of Amanos that can breed in fresh water, which if it is possible, you are now a rich man :grin2:


----------



## mgeorges (Feb 1, 2017)

That is not an Amano, that is a wild type(or wild revert) Neocaridina. They will breed with your other colored Neo's and produce more revert Neo's. If those were sold to you as Amano's, I'm sorry to tell you they are not.


----------



## Weidbrewer (Feb 14, 2018)

Amanos can spawn in freshwater, but the young won't survive or ever look like shrimp at all. They need brackish water to mature anything past little specs in the water. So, as others have said above, those aren't amanos. 

That being said - nice looking tank!


----------



## camos1313 (Jun 4, 2018)

What I dont understand is that the only pregnant shrimp was an Amano...The yellow mother died months ago.

I'll keep u posted with better pics!

Bump: What I dont understand is that the only pregnant shrimp was an Amano...The yellow mother died months ago.

I'll keep u posted with better pics!


----------



## mgeorges (Feb 1, 2017)

Post a picture of the Amano. It's more likely you have an adult Neo revert.

RCS can throw wild type reverts, especially if cross-breeding. So if a male yellow bred with a female RCS, you're very likely to get wild types.

Bump: @camos1313 What I'm telling you though, beyond any shadow of a doubt, is that those juvenile shrimp are not Amano shrimp. They are 100%, unequivocally, Neo reverts. Google a photo of a Neo wild type, then Google a picture of an Amano, and you will find you have juvenile Neo reverts. They are not that similar in appearance, and your juvenile shrimp do not look like Amano's at all. I'm not trying to be mean, or condescending at all, just explaining that there shouldn't be ANY confusion here.


----------



## camos1313 (Jun 4, 2018)

Tx for the reply! No offense taken!!!

All my amano are without a doubt amano... so the only possibility is that one of the pretty small cherry got pregnant without telling me!!!
Can a 1cm RCS or yellow breed?

Tx again!


----------



## mgeorges (Feb 1, 2017)

The RCS I see in the first picture is definitely large enough to reproduce and appears to be female. I've had shrimp as small as 1cm-1.5cm saddle.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

If the yellow mother died "months ago", then those babies are "months ago" old.

You said that 7 babies survived... maybe those wild type Neos are from her?


----------



## aotf (Dec 19, 2016)

Zoidburg said:


> If the yellow mother died "months ago", then those babies are "months ago" old.
> 
> You said that 7 babies survived... maybe those wild type Neos are from her?



That's what I was thinking too. 

That "shrimplet" looks like juvie/sub-adult ish, hard to get scale without other shrimp nearby. They don't get that size for... several months. 

So now the question @camos1313 is whether you are ok with almost all your future shrimp looking like that, or whether you should get the wildtypes out of the tank and separate the RCS and yellow neos (since this is what happens when they interbreed).


----------



## AdamRT (Jan 23, 2018)

It would help to see a pic of the adult Amano shrimp. Mine berry all the time, but as has already been said, the juvis don’t survive in straight fresh water. 

Although.... and this could be straight up nonsense, if someone were to have a home water softener, It’s not impossible that the additional salt content could be sufficient enough for a handful of the most hardy offspring to survive... ya never know! Lol as Jeff goldblum says “life finds a way”! 

The baby shrimp do look “amano-ie” but they could also just be wild form cherry shrimp or a hybrid neo of some kind. Since you have cherry shrimp in the tank, I’d say that’s prolly the most likely culprit, but again I’ve seen too much on this hobby that is “never supposed to happen” to say it’s not possible and with the demand for amano shrimp, there are all kinds of related swamp shrimps from vientam and Indonesia getting pawned off as amanos, so that’s a definite possibility too. 

Let’s see the momma so we can figure this out!


----------

